

Ask HN: Why not have a government awarded email for every U.S. citizen? - wturner

I&#x27;m curious of HNer&#x27;s take on why a government based email system for U.S. citizens would be a bad&#x2F;good idea? I figure the notion of &#x27;privacy&#x27; is already out the window with most adopted email and messaging platforms hence a government based system that ran in parallel with staunch laws that allow the user to overtly own their own data and have legal privacy protection is something I&#x27;m curious to hear peoples opinions regarding. I doubt its a popular idea but I&#x27;m wondering as to why it would be any worse that not having it.
======
PeekPoke
Uptake would be poor because no one would trust the integrity of the system,
so it would just be a waste of your tax dollars to implement.

------
dotcoma
To track 'em better?

